# Softwaremixer in Flash - Applikationen - FIXED

## Erdie

Hallo,

gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, flash-applicationen über Softwaremixer wie dmix oder artsdsp laufen zu lassen? Ich habe hier schon alles mögliche probiert (option in konqueror, aoss etc.) bisher war alles erfolglos.

-Erdie

----------

## mrsteven

Konqueror leitet bei mir sämtliche Soundausgaben durch arts, dank Einstellungen  :Arrow:  Konqueror einrichten  :Arrow:  Plugins  :Arrow:  Netscape-Plugins/Plugins  :Arrow:  artsdsp verwenden, um Plugin-Sound an aRts umzuleiten

Firefox starte ich über aoss firefox. Vermutlich kann man das Skript mozilla-launcher auch etwas anpassen, damit das automatisch geht, aber dafür war ich bisher zu faul...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Die OSS-Emulation habe ich beim letzten Kernel-Update aus der Kernelkonfiguration geworfen und bisher läuft es auch ohne wunderbar. Programme, die OSS verwenden, werden halt mit aoss gestartet.  :Wink: 

----------

## Erdie

Wie gesagt, all das habe ich probiert. Es funktioniert schlichtweg einfach nicht, was heißen soll: Kein Sound. Ich muß dabeisagen, daß ich einen amd64 habe. Im Konqueror wird flash über den 32bit nspluginviewer gestartet und der Firefox ist 32bin binär. Funktionieren tut alles, nur eben ausschließlich verbunden mit Blockierung der Soundhardware.

Ich habe 2 Soundkarten. Damit ließe sich ein Workaround machen. Wie könnte man z. B. einem Flashplugin sagen, das es nicht HW0 sonder HW1 benutzen soll? Oder wenn das nicht geht, was muß ich dem Amarok sagen, daß er das 2. Alsa device verwendet? Es würde mir schon reichen wenn ich über Amarok Radiostreams hören könnten (über hardware 2) und dann die Flashplugins im Firefox oder Konq noch funktionieren würden. Ich bin ja bescheiden.

Ach ja, die 2 Soundkarte hat allerdings 36 Kanäle, woher weiß ich, welche Kanäle Flash für die Ausgabe verwendet ? (Vermutlich die ersten beiden ..?!)

-Erdie

----------

## psyqil

```
echo "=net-www/netscape-flash-9*" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

emerge netscape-flash
```

----------

## Erdie

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "=net-www/netscape-flash-9*" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
> 
> ...

 

Ist der Version denn schon wirklich brauchbar? Ich dachte, das wird schon seine Gründe haben wenn es hardmasked ist, oder?

-Erdie

----------

## bbox

Das ist erst vor ein paar Tagen veröffentlicht worden, darum die Maske...

----------

## psyqil

Deklarierte Betaversionen sind grundsätzlich hardmasked (Ausnahmen bestätige die Regel...  :Razz: ), ich hab mir den Player zwar nur fünf Minuten angeguckt, aber so gut wie der Siebener läuft er allemal!

----------

## Erdie

Ok, dann werde ich ihn testen und hier berichten !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Erdie

Statusbericht:

Flash 9 beta läuft mindestens so gut wie die Version 7 und dockt sich problemlos an plug:dmix an. Selbst der Konqueror Workaround auf AMD64 funktioniert perfekt. Alles in allem ein Erfolg.

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

So ein Mist, seit neuestem blockiert auch mein Flash 9 wieder das Sounddevice obwohl es vorher funktioniert hat. Ich habe ein world Update gemacht, kann aber nicht mehr sagen, wann und wodurch es jetzt nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Meine asound.conf ist:

```

# Die Soundkarte wird festgelegt.

pcm.snd_card {

    type hw

    card 0

}

# Das dmix-Plugin wird definiert.

pcm.dmixer {

    type dmix

    ipc_key 1024

    ipc_perm 0666       # Andere Benutzer können ebenfalls dmix gleichzeitig nutzen  ( geil! :) )

    slave.pcm "snd_card"

    slave {

        # buffer_size kann bei Problemen der jeweiligen Karte angepasst werden.

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 4096

        # bei Störungen kann die Konvertierung auf die Rate 44100 eingeschaltet werden.

        # rate 44100

    }

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

    }

}

# Das dsnoop-Plugin, welches es erlaubt, mehrere Programme gleichzeitig aufnehmen zu lassen.

pcm.dsnooper {

    type dsnoop

    ipc_key 2048

    ipc_perm 0666 

    slave.pcm "snd_card"

    slave 

    {

        period_time 0

        period_size 1024

        buffer_size 4096

        # bei Störungen kann die Konvertierung auf die Rate 44100 eingeschaltet werden.

        # rate 44100

    }

    bindings {

        0 0

        1 1

    }

}

# Dies definiert unser Fullduplex-Plugin als Standard für alle ALSA-Programme.

pcm.duplex {

    type asym

    playback.pcm "dmixer"

    capture.pcm "dsnooper"

}

pcm.!default {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "duplex"

}

########

# AOSS #

########

# DSP wird simuliert und benutzt das dmix-Plugin.

pcm.dsp "duplex"

pcm.dsp1 "duplex"

# OSS-Steuerung für dsp0 (falls es benötigt wird...)

ctl.dsp {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "snd_card"

}

# OSS-Steuerung für dsp0 (falls es benötigt wird...)

ctl.mixer {

    type plug

    slave.pcm "snd_card"

}

```

Es sollte doch das default device auf den dmixer gehen, oder? Was könnte hier passiert sein? Die Konfiguration habe ich nicht wissentlich geändert.

Und der Witz ist, wenn ich andere Applikationen auf "default" konfiguriere, denn läuft es trotzdem über dem dmixer. Nur Flash 9 scheint es nicht mehr zu machen ..   :Embarassed: 

-Erdie

----------

## psyqil

Hallo und einen schönen Feiertag!

Zwei Gedanken habe ich da noch:

1. Ist seit einigen Versionen die eigene asound.conf nicht überflüssig für dmix?

2. Hardwaremixerfähige Soundkarten gibt's bei Ebay ab 5 Euronen.

Viel Erfolg!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## musv

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> ich hab mir den Player zwar nur fünf Minuten angeguckt, aber so gut wie der Siebener läuft er allemal!

 

Vorsicht!!! Im Firefox hatte ich bisher auch noch keine Probleme, benutze ich aber nur selten. Konquerer benutz ich nicht. 

ABER: Der Opera will sich mit dem Plugin nicht so richtig anfreunden. Wenn ich Opera über die Konsole starte, bekomme ich nach einigen Minuten im Abstand von auch wieder einigen Minuten folgende Fehlermeldung:

```

(process:32636): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_clipboard_get_for_display: assertion `GDK_IS_DISPLAY (display)' failed

Adobe FlashPlayer: gtk_clipboard_get(GDK_SELECTION_PRIMARY); failed. Trying to call gtk_init(0,0);

The program '<unknown>' received an X Window System error.

This probably reflects a bug in the program.

The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.

  (Details: serial 1189 error_code 3 request_code 2 minor_code 0)

  (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;

   that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.

   To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line

   option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful

   backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)

opera: Plug-in 32636 is not responding. It will be closed.

opera: Define environment variable OPERA_KEEP_BLOCKED_PLUGIN to keep blocked plug-ins.

```

Wenn Opera das Flash-Plugin einfach ausschalten würde bzw. wenn man es manuell deaktiveren könnte, wär das ja kein Problem. Allerdings hilft weder Plugin-Pfad löschen noch opera6.ini-Editieren und sonstige Versuche, das Plugin bzw. den Pfad mit dem Plugin aus sämtlichen auffindbaren Konfigurationsdateien rauszulöschen. Opera sucht sich beharrlich und zuverlässig nach einem Neustart das Flash-Plugin erneut.

Folge: Nach dem Starten von Opera friert mir unter CPU-Last von ca. 99% der Browser ein. Das ganze ist nicht zuverlässig und eindeutig reproduzierbar, denn das passiert zwischen 2 min und 1 Stunde nach Starten des Opera. Also entweder hat Opera-9 da noch einen gewaltigen Bug drin (ok, hat er sowieso, da man Flash nicht deaktiveren kann), oder das Hardmasking von netscape-Flash-9.* ist vollkommen gerechtfertigt.

Im Übrigen: Positiv an Flash-9 ist, daß man damit unter Firefox jetzt endlich mal die Youtube- und Google-Videos ansehen kann. Im Opera funktionierte  beim mir Google-Video trotzdem nicht, Youtube ging komischerweise. Und gut ist auch noch, daß der Sound jetzt mal über Alsa läuft.

Negativ: Es ist noch genauso lahm wie bisher. Zwischen Flash im IgittExplorer unter Windoof und Flash unter Linux sind immernoch Welten in Sachen CPU-Last und Geschwindigkeit. Macromedia bleibt halt eine m$-treue Bastion mit liebloser Mindestunterstützung für Linux & Co.

----------

## Erdie

 *psyqil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Hardwaremixerfähige Soundkarten gibt's bei Ebay ab 5 Euronen.
> 
> 

 

Aber die brauchen einen Steckplatz, und ich habe nur einen und der ist mit meiner Hammerfall DSP Karte belegt.

-Erdie

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Und gut ist auch noch, daß der Sound jetzt mal über Alsa läuft. 

 

Ja, aber Konfigurieren lässt sich die Audio-Ausgabe immernoch nicht oder?

 *Quote:*   

> 2. Hardwaremixerfähige Soundkarten gibt's bei Ebay ab 5 Euronen.

 

Ich würde mir wegen unfähigen Programmierern aber keine neue Karte kaufen.  :Razz: 

----------

## psyqil

 *musv wrote:*   

> ABER: Der Opera will sich mit dem Plugin nicht so richtig anfreunden. 

  *http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/releasenotes.html wrote:*   

> The plugin does not currently work in Opera browsers. We are working with Opera on this issue.

 

----------

## Erdie

Gibt es irgen deine Debugging Möglichkeit?

Es ist wirklich ärgerlich, daß es nicht mehr funktioniert wo es doch definitiv vor ein paar Tagen funktioniert hat und ich komme nicht dahinter, wieso ..

Ich kann mich nicht damit anfreunden, jetzt schon aufzugeben, weil ich flash und sound leider sehr häufig brauche..

-Erdie

----------

## Erdie

Problem ist gelöst, siehe hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-515103-highlight-.html

-Erdie

----------

